# Japanese romaji to English online translator?



## Destructobot (Dec 29, 2007)

Are there any online translators that can translate from Japanese to English when the Japanese is in rōmaji form?

Edit: Google has suggested a few options, but I would imagine that translating from romaji is quite a bit more subjective than translating from kanji/kana. Are there any translators that are better than most?


----------



## Strag0 (Dec 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Destructobot @ Dec 29 2007 said:


> Are there any online translators that can translate from Japanese to English when the Japanese is in r?maji form?
> 
> Edit: Google has suggested a few options, but I would imagine that translating from romaji is quite a bit more subjective than translating from kanji/kana. Are there any translators that are better than most?



Well, it all depends on what you're translating. You can try Jisho.org which is an online Japanese dictionary that allows you to use either Romanji or Hiragana/Katakana. 

By the way, what are you trying to translate... perhaps I can give you a hand at it. =)


----------

